# Johnson Creek



## JPCauz (May 1, 2001)

I went out to the "drain" early Saturday to see what is up. I found the creek to be extreamly cloudy, murky what have you. I think the worst is happening with all the constuction way up stream. It's a shame. However I was able to land a 16 inch brown with a silver panther martin spinner w/a black tail. In all 4 decent browns and about 30 chubs. I do have a question about them chubs. Is it ethical for me to toss those river rats on to the bank? Or do I have to catch and release those damn things as well? 
The creek was full of live crawfish, so the water quality might not be as bad as one would think, color and all. 
See you all on the river!
JPC


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Where are you accessing the river? I have been starting at hatchery park but haven't seen much trout. Before the construction on six mile I would enter the river there and always saw rising fish. Tough casting though. Farther upstream is prison property so I didn't mess around try to find access there.


----------



## JPCauz (May 1, 2001)

W.B. I park at the northern most part of Eddy Hinz @ 7mile and EH Drive. There is a softball field that you can see when you go south on EH Dr. Follow the river under the 7 mile bridge and you'll see it split. Follow the "drain" left and work your way up to the Hatchery. It usually takes about 1hr (I'm guessing) to wade up to the park. That is unless you've found some good spots. Which you just might! Good luck and toss some of those chubs on the side.
JPC


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Thanks, I was thinking about accessing there and going upstream.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Fished this morning. No trout. No rises. Caught two chubs on a brown woolybugger. The water seems to be pretty cool even after joining the Rouge. Johnson Drain was very clear but the Rouge contribution was very muddy. I don't know if they have construction/storm runoff in Northville upstream in the Rouge. This stream has potential. Even though Johnson's Drain only contributes about 30% to the Rouge here the water stays cold for a while in Hines Park. I think if the Northville residents put some effort into it they could have a Paint Creek on the west side of town. So much garbage gets dumped in there.


----------



## windnot (Jul 16, 2001)

I have heard that Johnson's Drain has trout but every time I check it out it looks terrible - so bad I doubt any self respecting trout would remain. I saw the posts on location and will give it a chance - my experience was with other areas. 

I hope your areas are better than mine. It would be nice to have a decent trout habitat in the area. Keep me posted on clean-up efforts.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

JPCauz check out the mi laws part. Someone asked about the chubs. There you will find your answer


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Fished this evening until dark. Caught a lot of chubs. There seemed to be a hatch in the evening but I couldn't tell what it was. I saw four large fish facing the current all together. They were dark, thin, and 12-14in long. Saw one turn with a very light belly. Water was kinda dirty in that part so I couldn't identify the fish. 

The water was cold, even in rubber waders. Colder than Paint Creek.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

Fished again this morning. Several chubs again. Now one hit amazingly. Jumped clear out of the water and hit my fly on the way back into the water. Had one very large slurp at a dry fly. I think this was a brown because I could see the shadow following the fly along the drift and studying before hitting the fly. Not like a chub that examines the fly after you remove it. Water cold, low but flowing well.

Didn't fish this afternoon/evening. Got the boat running and went for a ride. And the said it couldn't be done (1957 Evinrude that hasn't run in years).


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi JPC, Woolybugger and others. The chubs in the Johnson drain are a not so common species called Red-sided Dace. Although abundant in the drain, they are not so common throughout the state, so do not throw them on the bank. Besides, they provide food for the few surviving brown trout in the stream.

I have fished Johnsons Drain extensively for many years, since 1995, and although there are a good number of stockers every year, there just arn't many browns that survive year round. Although their are a few large browns, Johnsons Creek will never be a quality trout stream. The best thing any of us could do for the drain is not discuss it on this site and especially not advertise access points and talk about all the big browns we've seen their. 

My best year for browns was 1998-99. Since then the fishing has been worse. I assume it is from increased fishing pressure and popularity (which has dramatically increased), because increased stocking, clean up efforts and designated the drain as "trout status", if anything should have helped.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

We talked about throwing chubs on the banks earlier and posted the question on hunting/fishing laws. I have been strict catch and release on this creek anyway but it is a good point many people overlook. I haven't seen much fishing pressure on the creek but I think popularity is increasing as people are moving into the area. The new trout guide probably didn't help keep the secret because that's how I first found the drain as a green stream near my house. The biggest threat is probably the new development by Beck Rd dropping all the silt in the drain. Not a bad idea to keep the topic a little quiet because the stream is so fragile.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I think that we need to keep talking about the stream. I'm not trying to start a fight, but I think because this stream is so fragile and facing the perils of development, there is a need for an awareness of this situation. Who else is talking about Johnson's? I doubt any of the environmental groups (other than the Johnson's Creek Society) are doing anything for this stream. The only group of people who seem to be willing to do anything for Johnson's is the people who fish there. Big fish stories will bring out the unethical, but if we had more responsible anglers supporting this stream, not only would we keep a nice little trout stream close to home, but the Rouge would continue to improve as well.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm really torn between talking more about the travesty that is going on there and shutting up about the whole thing and not saying another word. It really doesn't look like The Johnson Creek Society has the horsepower to keep this thing going. I really wonder why they didn't associate themselves with TU who seem to be into rehabilitating urban streams lately.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

To significantly change the health of Johsons Drain would take an enormous effort and money. It is not going to happen. Even if a ton of restoration work was done, the stream would still be marginal. Certain areas often reach temps near 80 in late afternoon on sunny days. I know some people claim it rarely goes above seventy, but thats if you take the temp near ground water inputs like at the fish hatchery. Most of the areas that currently support trout arn't going to change much because they've already been developed. Up near ridge road and five mile the area is still undeveloped, but up there the stream is very very tiny and the flow is very slow. There is very little good cover for trout up there also. The best thing any of us can do is not talk about johnsons creek.


----------



## JPCauz (May 1, 2001)

So let it be done. The "Drain" is off limits in my book. Lets give it a year or two off and see. I'm not suggesting never walking it or helping clean it up. Let's just ease off on the pressure and let the places where we know certain species tend to be, lay undisturbed. 
So long sweet Saturday mornings, where all's I needed was to drive 15 mins. to walk, think, and possibly hook a decent certain species. So long!


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I don't think it will make a difference if we talk or not. The big problem is the silt. There is hardly any gravel now. There is no evidence of reproduction that I know of and all the fish are stocked. Catch and release and less pressure will give us a little more enjoyment each year. The goal isn't to maintain the current population of trout but to maintain the stream so it can continue to receive a yearly stock of fish.

I agree with Ypsifly. One of the reasons I care is because I can fish there for something besides chubs. Even though I don't catch many trout the idea that they are there makes fishing more exciting.


----------

